# 90 with an offset



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

BWeezy said:


> I'm trying to bend a 90 with an offset and need to find out what the length of my conduit needs to be cut before I make the bends.


Subtract the deduct add the shrink


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Make the bends first, cut to fit and throw the scrap piece in the dumpster fast so the boss doesn’t accuse you of wasting pipe.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Bend and cut by eye like Larry Haun.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Subtract the gain and add the shrink.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You can certainly calculate this, but do you really have to cut the pipe before you make the bends?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

99cents said:


> Make the bends first, cut to fit and throw the scrap piece in the dumpster fast so the boss doesn’t accuse you of wasting pipe.


This is how I would do it!


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

splatz said:


> You can certainly calculate this, but do you really have to cut the pipe before you make the bends?


If you are running rigid and it’s to small for the pony to fit on you have to cut and thread before you bend it’s not that hard we are losing our skills everyday if you rely on no thread fittings and threading after


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Slay301 said:


> If you are running rigid and it’s to small for the pony to fit on you have to cut and thread before you bend it’s not that hard we are losing our skills everyday if you rely on no thread fittings and threading after


I agree, it can certainly be calculated, and that might be the right way to do it. But, sometimes people do things the hard way, even when it's not the best way. If it can be bent then measured and cut, there is less chance of error than if you cut then bend, not to mention faster, so that would be the way I'd do it.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

splatz said:


> I agree, it can certainly be calculated, and that might be the right way to do it. But, sometimes people do things the hard way, even when it's not the best way. If it can be bent then measured and cut, there is less chance of error than if you cut then bend, not to mention faster, so that would be the way I'd do it.


I would say it’s faster to measur cut and thread it in the pipe threader than to have to bend it cut it put it in tri vice fight the pony have some one else oil for you


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Easy Peasy. An example of Rigid Pro. This is what would get texted if you wanted to send the output of the bend to your partner. 

Message sent via RIGIDpro for the iPhone.

Greenlee 1800/1801-M2

Chicago
RMC 1/2''

•90˚ Bend•
Mark 1: 6 1/2'', Bend: 90˚, Travel: 4 1/8''

•Offset•
Mark 2: 33 1/2'', Bend: 30˚, Travel: 1 3/8''
Mark 3: 43 1/2'', Bend: 30˚, Travel: 1 3/8''

•Cut Conduit•
Cut Mark: 71 5/16''

User Note: Go slow, but come back fast!!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Actually that’s a bad example. I would never bend 1/2” on the 1/2” shoe. You probably couldn’t even get a snake through it.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> Actually that’s a bad example. I would never bend 1/2” on the 1/2” shoe. You probably couldn’t even get a snake through it.


You wouldn’t bend 1/2”rmc on a 1/2”rmc shoe ?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

For whatever reason the radius is ridiculously small. But I can’t remember the last time I’ve bent 1/2” RMC.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I run more conduit in the virtual world today than I do in the field. Always a deadline to make. Usually get the job awarded and they need the coordination done yesterday. And usually it all happens at once, as in three jobs all need to be done yesterday.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> I run more conduit in the virtual world today than I do in the field. Always a deadline to make. Usually get the job awarded and they need the coordination done yesterday. And usually it all happens at once, as in three jobs all need to be done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 158232
> View attachment 158233


Yes sir that bim is the future 3D models built in the prefab shop


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Slay301 said:


> You wouldn’t bend 1/2”rmc on a 1/2”rmc shoe ?


That’s correct, 1/2” shoe radius is too tight. Always use 3/4” minimum.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

bill39 said:


> That’s correct, 1/2” shoe radius is too tight. Always use 3/4” minimum.


Ya makes sense I never really run 1/2 rmc any way maybe 1/2 imc and that’s on rooftops and that’s an3/4 hand bender for sure


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the 90 is short just put a kick in the pipe


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slay301 said:


> If you are running rigid and* it’s to small for the pony to fit on you have to cut and thread *before you bend it’s not that hard we are losing our skills everyday if you rely on no thread fittings and threading after


How do you plan on bending the ninety with that short of a piece of conduit? Give exact dimensions of what you’re trying to bend ( with total overall length)


----------

